# Price per acre of paddock land?



## Sprig (3 July 2013)

How much did you all pay for your land? I am interested in some land in a village in wilts. No facilities (may be water but no buildings/elec), newly stock fenced, good road access, good hacking. Average quality grazing but does not appear to have been well maintained recently.


----------



## Suelin (3 July 2013)

10K per acre here in Lincs near us.  It seems to me that the smaller the amount of land the higher per acre the price.


----------



## Polos Mum (3 July 2013)

Agricultural land c.£6k to £10k per acre, add more if it's in a village as it could have development potential some time in the future.  I also echo the above, smaller plots more per acre


----------



## pippixox (3 July 2013)

Im in the south-east, west berks, and find it is more pricey here, some places are even £15-20,000 per ache, just grazing land


----------



## Honey08 (3 July 2013)

Suelin said:



			10K per acre here in Lincs near us.  It seems to me that the smaller the amount of land the higher per acre the price.
		
Click to expand...

Yes a local estate agent said that about around here too.  He suggested £8k for the first two or three acres (per acre), then £5k for further acres.

Really it depends who would want it, if there are a few people after it, or even more so, builder sniffing, and any chance of PP, the price could rocket.


----------



## _GG_ (3 July 2013)

One of the farmers in Melksham charges £1 per acre per day. That's less than half of the livery cost I pay for one horse. Very very tempting but comes with nothing, not even running water, so I know I would regret a move come the nasty months.


----------



## _GG_ (3 July 2013)

Ooops, sales around here recently have been at around 10-12k per acre.

There will be 4 acres with small stone barn and larger corrugated barn coming up for sale in the next 6 months at a guide of £125k...so prices depend entirely on what is on the land.


----------



## Sprig (3 July 2013)

I think this plot is going to be top end as while it is poor looking at the moment it is in a good spot and has plenty of potential. I suspect a few of the owners of houses that back on to it will be after it too. Never mind.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 July 2013)

This corner of the SE, its ranging from 10k to 20k per acre (just grazing) then each stable adds at least another 5+k to the acreage.
eg: 3 acres with 4 stables was under offer in less than 24 hrs last week for well over the asking price of 'in excess of £90k' (they had a bidding war - going upwards on it ) There isn't any mains power to it either.


----------



## Sarah20 (5 July 2013)

One sold recently near me in Surrey, 60k, 2.5acres with 2 stables on land!!!


----------

